# Found a Lost/Stray/Abandoned Kitten!



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

My neighbor (in my apartment building) found a stray cat outside today, she's really skinny and her hips seem to hurt her... but she's also friendly and shiny. There were no shelters open and my neighbor has 2 cats and nowhere to keep the little one. So she is staying in my upstairs bathroom for the night with the extra litter box and some blankets and water. Tomorrow I'm going to call around the local shelters and animal hospitals to see if anyone has reported her missing, and give my number so if anyone does report her they can call me. Not sure what I'm going to do if no ones claims her, I'm technically only allowed to have cats that are not declawed and I have a lot of animals to take care of as it is. Poor little girl!


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

She's beautiful! If only I didn't have a full house myself...


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Aw poor baby kitty!

*sends multiple cat healing modules to this rescue*


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

She's gorgeous.  I hope she gets better!! You're a breeder, correct? That must be a ton of work considering you have to breed, care, and sell your Bettas and even more pets! I don't know how people like you have so many responsibilities to keep up with! xD


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> She's gorgeous.  I hope she gets better!! You're a breeder, correct? That must be a ton of work considering you have to breed, care, and sell your Bettas and even more pets! I don't know how people like you have so many responsibilities to keep up with! xD


I'm not breeding at the moment, though I am thinking about getting back into it, right now I run a small betta rescue, and have 1 cat (not counting the new kitten) and 5 rats besides the bettas!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

So much... Responsibility. Inspiring!!  You rescue Bettas? Oh yeah, I saw the thread you made. That's great! Good luck with her! If no one claims her, have you thought of a name?


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes... I'm trying so hard not to get attached but I've already started calling her Zoe lol


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Aw... Beautiful name! With furry creatures, you can't stay away! xD


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

http://youtu.be/QRYwcTr4KKk


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

So I called around local shelters today to see if anyone had reported her missing. And to give out my number incase anyone did. I have also posted on craigslist that I found a kitten. If no one claims her in a week I'm taking her to get felv/fiv tested, and to get spayed and vaccinated


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

My neighbor thinks we should let the kitten go in case she has a home... but we live on 9w, very busy street! Plus she's not spayed... ugh!


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

Make sure to take her to a vet to see if she has a microchip as well. All of my animals are chipped. That will contact the owners. Also, good for you for checking on FIV/FELV. All four Of my cats have FIV


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

MoonShadow said:


> My neighbor thinks we should let the kitten go in case she has a home... but we live on 9w, very busy street! Plus she's not spayed... ugh!


 
I completely disagree with your neighbor. If she had a home, she woulldn't be so skinny and limping around. Unless the owners are complete jerks and don't care for it.

She's better off with you until you can either find her owners or a home. 

Good luck :yourock:


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

laynisample said:


> Make sure to take her to a vet to see if she has a microchip as well. All of my animals are chipped. That will contact the owners. Also, good for you for checking on FIV/FELV. All four Of my cats have FIV


She is going to the vet tonight for a check up and to get checked for a micro chip. 



Romad said:


> I completely disagree with your neighbor. If she had a home, she woulldn't be so skinny and limping around. Unless the owners are complete jerks and don't care for it.
> 
> She's better off with you until you can either find her owners or a home.
> 
> Good luck :yourock:


Yeah that's what I said... my neighbor left a letter outside my door this morning saying that letting the kitten loose would be the right thing to do and yaddy yadda. I'm trying to find her owner if she has one, I've called all of the local shelters so see if anyone has reported her missing, I posted an add on craigslist to see if anyone knows anything about her, and printed out fliers. 

I'm going to be honest, if no one claims her and she's healthy and can live with my other cat, I'm most likely going to keep her.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

SHE IS SO FREAKING CUTE! <3
Sooooo happy to hear about how youre going to have her spayed, good fur you!! :-D

Wait, youre supposed to have only declawed cats?
:evil: I cant stand when places do that, supporting the cruel procedure of ripping out a cat's claws, bones and tendons. freaking ridiculous. :roll:

Good luck with her! 
Id say she probably doesnt have an owner, and if she did theyre obviously irresponsible letting a) their cat outside in the danger of who knows what 
and b) not spayed.

and if she does have an owner, they should claim her. Try posting on craigslist.org. I wouldnt put a photo, just say you found a kitten and ask that someone contact u with a description.
If I were you, id tell my neighbor that letting an UNALTERED cat lose is the wrong thing to do, she could be hit by a car or hurt by another cat/other animal, not to mention if she doesnt have an owner she will add to the overpopulation of cats, not to mention be exposed to feline AIDS or other cat STDs.

IMO if you want a cat to be able to go outside then you should get a harness and leash, just like dogs.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Well she's not micro chipped. Time for her check up.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

MoonShadow said:


> my neighbor left a letter outside my door this morning saying that letting the kitten loose would be the right thing to do and yaddy yadda.


wow, your neighbor is an idiot :roll:

will landlord accept soft paws on your new kitty?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

you have ads posted? One in or around your building? Online?

Absolutely keep her inside where she can be safe and fed. Good for you for doing the right thing. I would probably do the same. I just wouldn't be able to keep her... *has a demonic kitty already*

Glad to know there are responsible owners out there! I think ALL pet cats should be fixed. Had 5 in my life time, either mother or I had them all fixed.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Well... she is a he and I suck at sexing cats haha! We're at the vet now, no microchip, he's getting tested for felv/fiv today as well as dewormed and vaccinated. The vet doesn't think he has a home or a responsible home based on his body condition his sore hips and the fact that at 6 months he's not neutered.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Good for you for rescuing this little girl! I have several cats, all rescues. I have my own house, so I don't have anyone telling me what I can do or can't do.


----------



## Onlyonagoodday (Jan 20, 2012)

He's so lucky to have found you! What an adorable boy! You're fantastic for have gone to all the work to find his owners, however, please, please don't just let him loose. That's how cats get run over and hurt, and he seems so social anyway that I just can't see that he would do better in the wild. I hope you find him a good home/ or keep him, he looks like he needs one.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Onlyonagoodday said:


> He's so lucky to have found you! What an adorable boy! You're fantastic for have gone to all the work to find his owners, however, please, please don't just let him loose. That's how cats get run over and hurt, and he seems so social anyway that I just can't see that he would do better in the wild. I hope you find him a good home/ or keep him, he looks like he needs one.


He has offically been deemed Ash/Ashton/Asher/Popcorn Kitten/Unwanted Alarm Clock! Haha. If no one claims him by Friday he is going to be neutered and will be staying with me!


----------

